# Cheapest for 2 x 24w T5



## MrLarner (16 Dec 2011)

im currently on the hunt for a 2ft 2x 24w t5, anyone know the cheapest place i can get 1?


----------



## ghostsword (16 Dec 2011)

Lampspecs got them really cheap!


___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (16 Dec 2011)

Do you mean tubes, or Luminaire? 
If it`s the latter check these out. I currently use the 1000mm 4x39watt! They are pretty good. Not the most aesthetic, but certainly one of the more affordable ones on the market?
http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...ting/black-t5-fish-tank-lights-two-bulbs.html

If you meant tubes, like Ghostsword said, try lampspecs? I pay £2.50 for my Tri 865 Daylights! Although a friend sorts them for me!


----------



## MrLarner (16 Dec 2011)

sorry i didnt mention, its the luminaire im after, 
that link to the allpondsolutions looks good, but im assuming i'll need to buy another white bulb as i dont want 1 x white and 1 x blue.
but thanks alot for that link quetzalcoatl .


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (16 Dec 2011)

You can select Tropical tubes on there, if you decide to go for it. You don`t have to have the blue marine tubes! However, I would look at getting a couple of HOT5 865 TriPhosphour Daylight tubes. Cheap as chips, and very effective?


----------



## ghostsword (17 Dec 2011)

All pond solutions are good.. but the HOT5 865 TriPhosphour Daylight tubes are amazing, very bright..


----------



## MrLarner (17 Dec 2011)

What are these HOT5 865 tubes i keep hearing about now?
i cant seem to find any info on them.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (17 Dec 2011)

Just your standard tubes mate! 6500K Full Spectrum. Everything you need really. Don`t understand paying extortionate prices for branded tubes?? 
http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs-Tubes/860-and-865-Daylight_11


----------



## ghostsword (17 Dec 2011)

Yep those i have, amazing clarity. £12 including delivery! 


___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## Christor (19 Dec 2011)

anyone any idea of where to get one to fit a juwel rio 125? its 81cm long, unfortunately these skip out that length


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (19 Dec 2011)

Hi Christor. Unfortunatly Juwel are crafty little devils and developed there own tubes to fit there own Juwel HighLight Ballast.  

Before upgrading to a lumminaire I was in the same situation. I know are few manufactures have developed their own tubes that are compatible with the Juwel ballast. Heres one that I know of! They aren`t the 865 Triphosphour daylights though?
http://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/juwel-compatible-t5-fluorescents/28w-t5-590mm-24.html
These will fit, but I couldn`t offer an opinion as I havn`t used them? My friend is a "Marine Man" he uses the blue marine actinic. Swears by them?


----------



## Christor (20 Dec 2011)

Yeah even if I could find a luminaire that would fi a rio 125 or someone knew I would buy it, so far the cheapest original juwel hood is 69 qui off swell, pretty cheap nevermind delivery to NI which so far seems to be free..however alas they are out of stock to goodness knows when  so im keen for an alternative but 81cm is an awkward length


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (20 Dec 2011)

The only one I`m aware of are the Arcadia! Not cheap, sorry. 
http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/fis...rtank-luminaire-marine-with-t5-lamps-185.html 

You could go down the DIY route and buy a seperate starter unit. I used one in conjunction with my Rio180 light bar. You will have to find away of mounting the tubes though. I used the original light bar, but removed the Juwel tubes. I made some brackets that picked up with the original fixings. Simples.  
http://www.cdaquatics.co.uk/hagen-glo-t5-24-watt-starting-unit-ballast-p-2252.html


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (20 Dec 2011)

Quetzalcoatl plays personal shopper.  

@ Mr Larner.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arcadia-0...4?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item439f428388

@ Christor.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arcadia-0...1?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item439f426413

Ask Santa nicely.


----------



## Emyr (20 Dec 2011)

I was looking at this one! Looks pretty nice, great price.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360271408585? ... 567wt_1202


----------



## Anderwrw (7 Jan 2012)

I know you said you wanted a two tube luminare this is a four tube but you may be able to use just 2 at a time depends on how its been configured http://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/aqualum ... -unit.html  .I've been using their t5 lamps for a few months now and they are really good I have a juwel vision 180 and made my own light unit as I had access to all the bits via my work hope this helps


----------

